# Weekly Photo Challenge #47 for Week of 6/5/16



## wvdawg (Jun 5, 2016)

This week's theme is - BOTTLE - and the interpretation is up to you. 
The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 6, 2016)

*Amelia came to visit.*

Not what I was thinking when I chose this week's topic, but my new grand-daughter  came to visit yesterday and it seems fitting.  She goes through a lot of bottles!


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 9, 2016)

Bueller?   Bueller?   Bueller?   .  .  .  .  .  .


----------



## carver (Jun 9, 2016)

What a cutie she is Dennis


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 9, 2016)

wvdawg said:


> Bueller?   Bueller?   Bueller?   .  .  .  .  .  .



What GRANDPA ya feelin alone  Yep got to admit was expecting a little different BOTTLE like maybe one that had a WILD TURKEY on it    but got to say GRANDPA that's a GREAT SHOT 

Ok here's mind can't say I killed this one found it in a second hand store and just had to have it even though I don't collect bottles  ( man if I did that my house would be FULL ) it just seem to fit my decore


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 10, 2016)

Thanks Jerry.

Mike - you were spot on - already had the marbles shook up in my head for the Wild Turkey shot but couldn't pass this opportunity!  (so I just drank the WT shot   ).
That is an interesting bottle you found to say the least - never saw that one before, but it sure does fit your décor!


----------



## Geffellz18 (Jun 10, 2016)

Case of historical bottles at the Dr. Pepper museum in Waco, Tx.


----------



## BERN (Jun 11, 2016)

*Hot Summer Day*

An ode to the hot Summer days of my youth.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jun 11, 2016)

BERN said:


> An ode to the hot Summer days of my youth.



BERN I really like how you set up the effects of that shot


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 11, 2016)

Geffellz18 said:


> View attachment 875560
> 
> Case of historical bottles at the Dr. Pepper museum in Waco, Tx.



I never knew they had a Dr. Pepper museum.  Cool shot!


----------



## BERN (Jun 11, 2016)

Thank you sir. "Bottle" was a real challenge!



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> BERN I really like how you set up the effects of that shot


----------



## wvdawg (Jun 11, 2016)

BERN said:


> An ode to the hot Summer days of my youth.



Another fantastic shot Bern!  I can taste that cold drink from here!


----------



## Batgirl (Jun 13, 2016)

Nice shots, everyone.


----------



## nrh0011 (Jun 13, 2016)

Water on lunch break. Dasani isn't my water of choice, however when I'm hunting I always carry it because the bottles are much quieter than most others.


----------

